# My first!



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2009)

:lol: Got my first roach today, that I paid for (no really)! Freaked me out all day thinking about them coming and not knowing what to expect. Really almost fainted when I opened the box, you should of seen me! Had a wet suit on and fully gloved! Not! But did have on gloves and my trusty 10" forceps on me, but they did not like being grabbed by them. It was hard to move them, they did not want out of their carton they were in... awesome bugs! I like em! Help aliens have attacked me and entered my brain, did I just say I liked them? :blink: Their scratching around bothered me, all that racket, but they like their new home, tomorrow I will give them shorter food cups, they dont seem to like these. It was funny, I was trying to move them and had the small egg flat in my hand and I looked at one and it looked back as if to say, Ah! shes gonna touch me, and i was saying to myself... Ah, it's gonna touch me....


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 23, 2009)

I understand how you feel  but they should make good..... pets?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh yea... Pets!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 23, 2009)

I know mantids like these but... i just cant stomach the idea of keeping roaches even if they are fruit eaters. With this kind of roach, if they escape will they populate the kitchen or something or are they an exotic type which would not take over the house?

My wife would probably kill me if i brought those in here too


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh yea... Pets!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats, Rebecca!  I like my Dubias too. I aquired 7 different species of roaches, and so far I think I'm liking the Dubias best. Trying to figure out if I even want to keep the others (simplicity is a virtue and would save much room and time in the bug room!).

They aren't really like I thought they'd be... not near as "gross." But I'm still not comfortable enough to actually touch them with my bare hands.  I bet you'll like yours too. If you figure out an easy way to separate the babies for feeding... let me know, lol. I'd also bet your roaches are going to like their new home!  

Ya... pets! LOL :lol:


----------



## mantidian (Jul 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Congrats, Rebecca!  I like my Dubias too. I aquired 7 different species of roaches, and so far I think I'm liking the Dubias best. Trying to figure out if I even want to keep the others (simplicity is a virtue and would save much room and time in the bug room!). They aren't really like I thought they'd be... not near as "gross." But I'm still not comfortable enough to actually touch them with my bare hands.  I bet you'll like yours too. If you figure out an easy way to separate the babies for feeding... let me know, lol. I'd also bet your roaches are going to like their new home!
> 
> Ya... pets! LOL :lol:


 you put you 'pet roaches' into a modified large box with a mesh bottom (of any size, depending on what size of roach you want to take out) and put another normal box below the modified box so that the small roaches can fall in


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2009)

hummm, good idea!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't believe you went there Rebecca.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been wanting to keep these as feeders for a long time. But I don't because my wife said I would have to sleep with them outside.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 24, 2009)

pfft why are women so scared of them?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2009)

Cause we gentle souls! Rick, she should make u sleep out side for just thinking about it :lol: and Martin, I tell you, an alien has captured me and I am in his spaceship and the person typing this is a droid!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2009)

hahahahahah


----------



## revmdn (Jul 24, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Cause we gentle souls! Rick, she should make u sleep out side for just thinking about it :lol: and Martin, I tell you, an alien has captured me and I am in his spaceship and the person typing this is a droid!


Come take for a spin in your new ride. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Come take for a spin in your new ride. :lol:


Ok, comin overhead, get ready....Jump!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 25, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ok, comin overhead, get ready....Jump!


 :lol:


----------



## momaearth (Jul 25, 2009)

*I cannot believe you have actually invited roaches into your home.*

I will help you feed them, feed them to others, clean up after them, but I will not, I repeat,

will not eat in the same room as them. So when I come for dinner, they better be back in

their eggs cartons and I don't want to hear them 'clicking' around in there, either. That freaks

me out.

You're very strange in your old age. But I love you lots and lots.

Jocial (the 'sane' sister)


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 25, 2009)

momaearth said:


> *I cannot believe you have actually invited roaches into your home.*I will help you feed them, feed them to others, clean up after them, but I will not, I repeat,
> 
> will not eat in the same room as them. So when I come for dinner, they better be back in
> 
> ...


Uh-oh!!  Is this double trouble?!!  :lol:


----------



## aje88 (Jul 25, 2009)

I HATE ROACHES! WHEN I SEE ONE I RUN TO MY ROOM,GET THE ROACH SPRAY, AND SPRAY IT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMOROW!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 25, 2009)

aje88 said:


> I HATE ROACHES! WHEN I SEE ONE I RUN TO MY ROOM,GET THE ROACH SPRAY, AND SPRAY IT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMOROW!


Careful that your mantids aren't in the firing line.

Hibiscusmile: Congrats on the roaches! I'm just going to stand on this chair now for no apparent reason


----------



## bassist (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats Rebecca I need to get a colony going at some point I dunno why people are so afraid of roaches I have two hisser nymphs that I handle sometimes not really that bad.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2009)

haha, yes double trouble! and I am on chair too! I am still scared, I did the first day let a small one grab onto my BARE finger to right itself from being on its back!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 25, 2009)

"I HATE ROACHES! WHEN I SEE ONE I RUN TO MY ROOM,GET THE ROACH SPRAY, AND SPRAY IT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMOROW!"



jameslongo said:


> Careful that your mantids aren't in the firing line.


James is right, Aje. Even if you are spraying in another room, there is a real danger that the aerosol will drift on to your mantids.

Why don't you lure the roaches outside with promises of decaying food and then set the javelinas on them?


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 26, 2009)

aje88 said:


> I HATE ROACHES! WHEN I SEE ONE I RUN TO MY ROOM,GET THE ROACH SPRAY, AND SPRAY IT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMOROW!


Those aren't the same kind of roaches.  You keep roach spray in your room? :huh: 



hibiscusmile said:


> haha, yes double trouble! and I am on chair too! I am still scared, I did the first day let a small one grab onto my BARE finger to right itself from being on its back!


Gee... took her long enough to make that first post, eh?!! :lol: I guess the roaches are a such a monumental and compelling step... she just had to!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2009)

ha ha, u should see her help me, such a fast learner, but if we get to close to each other with a bug, she starts cussing!

She swears she never swears when she is not with me... but for some reason I don't believe her! You should hear her scream when were in the garden and she sees the tomoto hornworms, u can hear her for miles


----------



## Laemia (Jul 29, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> ha ha, u should see her help me, such a fast learner, but if we get to close to each other with a bug, she starts cussing!She swears she never swears when she is not with me... but for some reason I don't believe her! You should hear her scream when were in the garden and she sees the tomoto hornworms, u can hear her for miles


I'm so pround of you Rebecca. You're dealing with the maggots and roaches now!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeppers Laemia, I am almost grown up! I still laugh when I remember when u told me how you threw the lobster across the room when it got on you and how u had to go find it! :lol:


----------



## wero626 (Sep 25, 2009)

LOOL Rebecca your sooo crazzyy but good crazyy haha i wanted to try roaches but my moms and bro say that if they get loose they over populate i still wanna try it haha do it behind there back lol just hope they dont get out and over populate or i am in trouble =] Im happy for you thats awsome maybe when they populate i can buy some off ya shhh dont say nothin =]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2009)

u know it, mums the word, your secret is safe with me,,,, is the cone of silence working? haha, gotta love me!

I havent seen any yet, wonder why hubby thinks I've lost my mind? haha, I mean u have to see me to know what I am doing, I turn out the lights and then wait a bit, and then run into the rooms turning on the lights real quick to see if I spot any loose running around, for some reason he hasn't caught on :lol: 

can u guess what I am doing if u saw me?


----------

